# Wheels questions ...



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

OK, My TT RS order is in but I'm a little lost for wheels, I dislike the wheels it comes with and am looking to purchase before the car shows up. 

1. I know the hub is 66.6/5 on 112 but what kind of spacing should I be looking for? I have some Vorstiener 66.6/5on112/19x8.5ET45 but what is the correct or flush spacing for an 8.5"wide wheel.

2. The car is coming with some 20's but is this a good wheel size for this car or would 18" or 19" be preferable and enough wheel to clear BBK'S

Basically, whats the ideal wheel size on the car.


TIA


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

congrats on your TTRS order!


1. The hub center bore diameter is still 57.1mm for MK3 (same for A3/S3/RS3) 

2. Have you considered ordering the 19" silver OEM wheel option and use the rims for the winter? for the money saved on the 20" option, use it towards a nicer set of aftermarket wheels and transfer the summer tires over from the OEM set. I think 19" would be better for weight savings and offer more sidewall protection, while still providing clearance for a BBK.

Here is what a 19" BBS CI-R wheel looks like on an MK3 with a RS brakes. From the looks of the sidewall (no stretch), the wheel is likely 8.5" width with et33mm offset. The BBS USA site recommends 9.5 width with et45mm offset for a MK3 TTS, so I suspect it will be similar for TTRS without issues.











I find this wheel size calculator very handy for comparing different wheel sizes:https://www.wheel-size.com/calc/

For reference, stock offset on the OEM wheels is 9" wide with et52mm offset in both the 19" and 20" versions. For flush fitment without rubbing, pushing out another 15mm over stock fitment in the front and rear is possible with stock suspension height.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

19" is the sweet spot imho for aesthetics and performance. :thumbup:

In winter I actually run some prior Audi hand me down Rial DH 18x8.5 at 34mm positive offset with no rubbing issues and nicely flush. I did install poly hub centric reducer rings just for anti-vibration peace of mind (as stated above the MkIII has a smaller hub diameter than A4/A5). 

But I do recommend closer to OEM offset to preserve as-designed geometry.

Rings: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...ap731571~kt/?gclid=CPKVhZ_ltdICFYmPswod5qMP1g


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

audibmi said:


> congrats on your TTRS order!
> 
> 
> 1. The hub center bore diameter is still 57.1mm for MK3 (same for A3/S3/RS3)
> ...


That is interesting and informative, I know the VW hub is 57.1 but thought all the Audi's were 66.6. I should have thought better and ordered the OEM 19's, the dealership told me once the oreder is entrered into the order system there can be no changes but maybe when the car arrive they may be willing to swap wheel with another car...or maybe I'll just keep the OEM 20's in storage in case I would want to pu the car back to stock. 




Huey52 said:


> 19" is the sweet spot imho for aesthetics and performance. :thumbup:
> 
> In winter I actually run some prior Audi hand me down Rial DH 18x8.5 at 34mm positive offset with no rubbing issues and nicely flush. I did install poly hub centric reducer rings just for anti-vibration peace of mind (as stated above the MkIII has a smaller hub diameter than A4/A5).
> 
> ...


I have some Vorstriner 19x8.5 wheels with some 235/35 MPSS, I may try them on when the car arrives, I'm sure the tires would be a little small But it will give me and Idea for fit. I also have some 18x8.5 HRE wheels I could also try on for the simple matter to see if an 18" wheel will clear the brakes.

I'm really hoping I can find a perfect match that fit the car perfectly, I'm very happy with my experience with both Vostiener and HRE so I would sway in that direction...I'm also intrigued by some of Rotiform wheels and would be completely happy with a set of the R8 wheels...


----------



## Finny55 (Oct 4, 2019)

I still remember how my good friend Charlie raced out to buy that original, manual-only TT, becoming the first in our circle of Detroit car nuts to splurge on a brand-new sports car first bank card.


----------

